
Is WebVR Ready? - danboarder
https://iswebvrready.org/
======
throwaway2016a
I haven't been able to get a WebVR page to work on on Samsung Galaxy Gear so
if it is ready... I can't figure it out.

In anyone who has a gear has it figured out and can point me to an instruction
and demo that would be awesome.

------
WalterSear
Yes, in chrome, apparently.

